# Islamic School



## wesmant (Feb 10, 2012)

Dear All,

Tried looking for thread abt Islamic School in AKL (the one I know in south AKL):
How's the school?
How's the alumni?
Can they get through to university?

I did not manage to fond recent updates abt tge school, but I am interested to enroll my kids there, if I move to NZ. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## wesmant (Feb 10, 2012)

Hi All, any good soul with info can share a little please?

Thank u


----------



## inhamilton (Jun 10, 2011)

Not everyone is going to agree, but why not just send your kids to an everyday NZ school? Makes integration into NZ society easier, I think, and it's good to have a mix of religions in every school, although I guess there are Catholic and Protestant schools, so perhaps I am wrong?


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

Why would you want to segregate and ghettoise your children? Surely you want them to integrate and get the full benefit of migrating to a developed country not set them aside from their peers.


----------



## wesmant (Feb 10, 2012)

Thanks Shel and Inhamilton.

It's nothing to do with segregation nor integration. 

We are from advanced country, where i am pretty sure that education level is more advance than NZ, and my kids are from islanic school. We do not have any problem integrating tho. It's just a matter of preference.


----------



## simply me (Sep 17, 2013)

Have you tried to search it on Google? If you don't find it online then maybe there aren't any. Try to call directly the Islamic centre of Auckland or Wellington you can ask them. 

That's what I've been doing in regards to state schools in Auckland, I just call and speak to a principal or anyone to advise me of the NCEA system since my kids are in an American curriculum. 

Hope that helps.


----------



## wesmant (Feb 10, 2012)

Simply me: i tried google. There are limited info. The bad one is a media article from a decade ago saying that govt took over the school management due to poor quality. But couldn't really find recent information.

I am trying to gather "costumer information", rather than info from the school. I would think that school management would always say good things about their school, biased 
I tried here because in other forum there are a lot of discussion on similar matters, but abt sch in oz. 

Anyway, thanks a lot for the advice. I keep looking out as I am not in NZ yet. Just that kids edu has to be pre plan. If I can't get sufficient info, i'll try to visit the school as I plan to visit NZ some time this year 

Thanks again Simply Me!


----------

